# PHR - PeoplesHR Limited



## System (5 December 2017)

PeoplesHR Limited was recently incorporated as the holding company for PayAsia and hSenid (collectively the Group).

The Group is a provider of Cloud (Software‑as ‑a‑Service or SaaS) based Human Capital Management (HCM) software and Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) solutions, operating in the Asia Pacific region for multinational companies, and today services over 1,300 client entities and over 450,000 client employees across 44 countries. The Group is headquartered in Singapore, with approximately 270 employees located across 9 countries.

Clients typically have employees situated across multiple countries in the Asia Pacific region. The Group operates as a trusted partner to perform the outsourced payroll process for the client employees including lodgement of statutory submissions covering taxation, pension and provident funds, and other social benefits.

The Group (via its acquisition of hSenid) will own a Cloud based HCM software product suite fully SaaS that can be deployed globally as SaaS or On‑Premise, and which currently services medium to large organisations in Asia‑Pacific. The HCM software product suite supports clients in managing their employees from Hire‑to‑Retire.

It is anticipated that PHR will list on the ASX during December 2017.

http://www.peopleshrlimited.com


----------

